# Raven 2 evolution



## lelouchvi (Jan 30, 2010)

Old to new
configue: 
i7 920 @ 4Ghz 200x20  1.25V          
Rampage II extreme
asus 5870
patriot 1600 ddr 3 2Gb x3
3x Seagate 1Gb 7200 32Mb

WC: Swiftech XT, enzotech nb, 5870 bitpowers
radiator 120 SR-1 , 120 XSPC, GT ICE STEALTH 260
4 x Scythe typhone 1450, 2 x xigmatek 120 blue, cm 120

Temps during 45 min of  prim95
cpu: ~58 avg
nb:40
GPU:34 (single loop raise the temp TT) idle: ~ 28

Furmark:
GPU: 39


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 31, 2010)

looking good, any more pictures? want to see it head on, if i may.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 31, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!  More pics from the other angle.(from the psu towards the card.


----------



## lelouchvi (Jan 31, 2010)

added more photos for u guys =p


----------



## steelkane (Jan 31, 2010)

That looks like it was a fun build,,, great job


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 31, 2010)

That case is so unique, nice work with the loop!


----------



## lelouchvi (Jan 31, 2010)

hope to see urs coming johnny


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 31, 2010)

I love the Raven 2, mine is not as sweet looking as this one mind you. Very impressive build.


----------



## lelouchvi (Jan 31, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> I love the Raven 2, mine is not as sweet looking as this one mind you. Very impressive build.



Have you got a link for ur raven 2? i am interested =]


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 31, 2010)

I worked inside of the R2 and did a quick build. I must say you did a super job of getting all you did inside that chassis and still leave it looking clean.


----------



## Polarman (Jan 31, 2010)

Good job.

Raven 2 user here too.

I may not have liquid cooling but the case itself does a great job at expelling heat.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 1, 2010)

lelouchvi said:


> Have you got a link for ur raven 2? i am interested =]



http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30886&d=1259239594


----------



## DrOctopus (Feb 1, 2010)

awesome build dude, very innovative. The pic with all everything lit up looks especially nice. 

btw i notice you've got an igame card in the first pic... is igame a respectable company? i only ask because i see them selling really cheap here in CN, but generally avoid them due to limited knowledge of the brand....


----------



## steelkane (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice build,, your loop flow is awesome


----------



## lelouchvi (Feb 1, 2010)

DrOctopus said:


> awesome build dude, very innovative. The pic with all everything lit up looks especially nice.
> 
> btw i notice you've got an igame card in the first pic... is igame a respectable company? i only ask because i see them selling really cheap here in CN, but generally avoid them due to limited knowledge of the brand....



when i decide to buy this 275 i was thinking about that too. Igame in CN is a relatively well known and known for silver plating tech. in their graphics card. the one I had was very good at ocing oc up to 740/1600/1300(2600) with the 275. they mod the heatsinks to full copper to provide a better cooling solution. price is cheaper too. I used it for 6 months now, it is fine and working without fault. anyway that is my opinions on this. hope it helps


----------



## lelouchvi (Feb 1, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30886&d=1259239594



same PSU FTW XDDD


----------



## lelouchvi (Feb 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I worked inside of the R2 and did a quick build. I must say you did a super job of getting all you did inside that chassis and still leave it looking clean.



thanks 'the evil monkey'


----------



## Poweron (Feb 7, 2010)

Good Job!!!
I simple love it 

One more thing you change 2 of the 3 180mm fans for 3 120mm fans??


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

Poweron said:


> Good Job!!!
> I simple love it
> 
> One more thing you change 2 of the 3 180mm fans for 3 120mm fans??



He did that due to the fact that there is and probably won't be for quite some time, a 180mm rad. SO, 3 fans will fit perfectly in the area with a BTX Stealth rad.


----------



## lelouchvi (Feb 7, 2010)

Poweron said:


> Good Job!!!
> I simple love it
> 
> One more thing you change 2 of the 3 180mm fans for 3 120mm fans??



yes i did =]


----------

